# I almost puked when I saw this...



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Yesterday I saw a 2000 Civic that had GT-R badges on it. What the hell is he thinking? Thats as stupid as me putting Z28 on my sentra. Is it just me or are civic owners some of the stupidest people out there? If I ever see that car parked somewhere you can bet your sweet ass that those GT-R badges will be gone.


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

I have seen a couple of times people in Maxima's and a couple for sentra's w/ powered by Mugen Stickers on them. People will put some really ridiculous things on their cars. ex some really fast,hairy disgusting girl painted her cavalier blue and orange w/ all the names of the player's of the NY Knicks on her car. Lets not forget the N-Sync stickers on their to. NO BS


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Importracer said:


> *I have seen a couple of times people in Maxima's and a couple for sentra's w/ powered by Mugen Stickers on them. People will put some really ridiculous things on their cars. ex some really fast,hairy disgusting girl painted her cavalier blue and orange w/ all the names of the player's of the NY Knicks on her car. Lets not forget the N-Sync stickers on their to. NO BS *



if i ever seen a nissan with a powered by mugen sticker on it i would wait in the parking lot and rough 'em up a little, unless it was a chick then i probably just give her a good spanking the cavalier now thats just funny


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

It is just me but wouldnt it be the same as a Nissan ower putting V-tec on their car? If I ever see a honda with a R34 bumper or a GT-r badge. It is going to be one FUCKED up honda driven around..


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

amen


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well i see a 2 door accord 98-02 model driving areound sunrise hwy all the time with gt-r badge...one on the rear bumper and one on the bottom of the door...... the accord is black (not even a v6) with red rims just incase anyone runs into him....lol


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

I have seen a Toyota Carolla w/ M3 badges on it.......I guess cause he ahd M3 style mirrors and a wanabee M3 bodykit. Beat that..HA


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

i saw an accord the other day with the M3 fenders.
He had replaced the honda emblems with BMW emblems. I saw the owner getting in and asked him what was with the emblems. He said he had a BMW engine. Yea he showed me, it was a honda 4 cyl. with a bmw badge over the honda emblem on the engine with an M Power sticker that was crinckling from the heat. I walked away after that. How is that for Bimmer wannabe.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

You know is even worse than a honda with a GT-R badge. An accord or civic with the silvia conversion kit.. What the hell is that about..


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i think all these people taking bits and pieces from other car manufacturers have persnolaity problems and should get treated cause they make some ugmo cars


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure if I got you guys beat, but I have seen a Volvo 244 DL Sedan with Civic badges, and a honda emblem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

<trebek>

And the answer is... "It's the most confused car you've ever seen, pal."

</trebek>

<contestant#1>

"What is a 1988 Escort with a massive Integra banner on the side that stretches the length of the car?"

</contestant#1>

<trebek>

You damn right.

</trebek>


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I saw a late 80's Jeep Grand Cherokee with a GT-R badge on the back here in Tucson. Can it get any worse? 

BTW, that was some funny ish Zak! LOL!!!


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

*Might as well throw my 2 cents in...*

I was watching that retarded import show they have on the Speed Channel (I wish they would show something besides NASCAR)...

So somebody spent a truckload of cash to convert a Civic to a Bimmer. It even had a redone hood with the kidney grilles and if I remember correctly it had a bimmer rims too.

That'd make me puke, especially since it was at a car show!

Why? Why? Why?

why don't I have an se-r so I can spank the guy that rolls around here with a 4door accord, fake dual exhaust, those butt ugly tail light kits, and the decal from the Orange Supra from Fast and Ridiculous...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *well i see a 2 door accord 98-02 model driving areound sunrise hwy all the time with gt-r badge...one on the rear bumper and one on the bottom of the door...... the accord is black (not even a v6) with red rims just incase anyone runs into him....lol *


should we take ...runs into... as a hint?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'm not sure if I got you guys beat, but I have seen a Volvo 244 DL Sedan with Civic badges, and a honda emblem. *


now why the hell would you want to downgrade a Volvo like that?

The Fast and Ridiculous! thats great, i'm gonna use that form now on. i can't believe how many people actually like that movie. some even in my Film/VIdeo class!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

*eeeks*

How about an early 90's model Thundebird with GTR badging all around.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

I liked the Fast and the Furious....

Yeah I grow sick of "false advertising" on people's cars. There are a million where I live..no...MORE than a million, probably like 3million. I have a Grand Prix GT-R, Corolla type-R, and a Type-R sentra...yes...sentra.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

you liked it?

so i'm sure you loved the idea of SR20 engines in civics and the awesomely creative way of hijacking trucks. 

in real life they would have just shot out the tires, but no! we have to make it incredibly cheesy and hard so the guy who drives the Skyline but aparently can't out race a Mazda can get his leg hurt while climbing into the cab where the truck driver is supposed to stupidly look in amazement.
and the guy in the Ferrari? one of the worst acted scenes i have seen since the 70's. The pathetic dialogue didn't help his favor though.

did i forget to mention the 3, make that 4 mile long street-drag race going about what looks to be 200+ mph

i can't beleive everyone thought this movie was better then Gone in Sixty Seconds. the only scene i have a problem with in that movie is the cheesy we-went-from-silver-to-chrome mustang jumping over the bridge. then back to silver.

other then that Gone in Sixty Seconds is far Superior.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *
> other then that Gone in Sixty Seconds is far Superior. *



agreed!! gone in 60 sec fas a far superior movie!!!


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah, I liked the movie. No, I didn't stutter. I also enjoyed Gone in 60 Seconds. I do not remember an sr20de powered Civic in the movie, however. Can you refer me to the point in the movie where you saw it?

Just because I liked a movie doesn't mean you have to, or harass me for that matter. If you want to overanalyze a movie, you are going to find out you aren't going to like more than one in 10. Sure, some of the scenes were hoaky, and the acting could have been better, and Ja Rule could have been shot because he is the worst actor of them all, but its all for enjoyment, rather than accuracy. How many people who aren't hardcore "racers" and who don't drag race often would think about all the things you mentioned? How exciting is a 1/4 mile race to the average joe? This was not a niche movie, it was aimed at the mainstream!!!On the flip side, I am a person who can enjoy a lot of movies. My friends rag on me for liking movies they don't like. I enjoy just about every movie I go to see at the theater. Don't take your anger out on me just because you have a four-door family car that runs low 18's in the 1/4 mile. 

Ju§tin

EDIT: I just watched the movie, and it looks to me like the Skyline and RX-7 never race. When does the Skyline race at all even?????????


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

lol,
i didn't know the Sentra was considered a family car. i thought that went towards the Taurus, Pissat, Camery, Accord. anywayz, i'm not razzeling you, i'm Razzeling the movie.

the SR20 was never shown in a Civic, but in the scene in the garage where the guy is being totured by way of motor oil, they mention the fact that they have no motors in their cars and say somthing like: A coupple of SR20s would do nicely in there.

the drag race scene was just too drawn out. it should have been edited shorter. but i guess that they spent so much time and money on the blue screen and CGI, it hurt their feelings to trim it.

but my biggest gripe....WHY DIDN"T THEY RACE THE SKYLINE!!! it was probably the fastest car in the entire movie, and they never race it. to me it all shows that the director didn't know his subject well enough. that kind of half-ass researching went out of style in the early 90s.

Grrrr, i just really hate that movie. Nothing personal Crono.

Edit: i was being sarcastic about the skyline apparently not being able to out run the Mazda. Vin is obviously the shit when it comes to racing, as the story suggests. but they give him a Mazda and not the Skyline. Whats that all about?


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Ok, Crono dont talk shit about sentras..

There is nothing wrong with liking a movie.. Personally I hated it.. It was by far the worst acting... But the car where real.. If you accually seen the cars you can tell the difference.. Big Bird.. or the yellow skyline has power.. But a mazda RX-7 also has power... 
It is also a movie ,so some one wrote it.. Must have been a mazda lover..


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Its true, many things were done WRONG with the movie, but again, how exciting would a movie about street racing be if the biggest race in the movie was only a 1/4 mile? Also, I think it is funny as hell and great when a Honda owner finally acknowldeging the better company!  As everyone knows, I like honda's almost as much as Nissans, and often defend them on forums I register to.

Also, I know I shouldn't, but I do have like...this pent-up rage for sentra's from like the 95-99 years, just because there are a bazillion of them around where I live and they all have those loud ass mufflers with stickers, alum. wings, etc. driven by some dirty ass kid who, when I glance at them give me this dirty look like their car is this shite or something. I know everyone wants their car to be the fastest/best looking, but you don't have to hate everybody else. I can appreciate most Nissans, but when it comes to the ricey, "ugly" (IMO) cars then I lose respect for them, and wish for them to...blow up!!!!  I can see I'm only losing ground trying to prove my point. heh..heh.... 

Anyway, yeah I agree that they should have abused the hell out of that skyline in the movie, but, like you said the writer/producer must have liked mazda the best, too bad he wasn't a nissan lover!  

Ju§tin


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I think I should drive down there and kick there ass!!!Then tell them to say the hell out of my dame car...


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

JA Rule is nothing but a goofy Ghetto midget. He looked like a 5 year old in that integra and racing seats are small


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah you should drive down here man! You will be disgusted. Nothing worse than a nissan going to rice hell! And I agree, ja rule just doesn't fit the part. He was like 20 and talking all of this philosophical shit. "Its not how you stand by your car, its how you race your car." 

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

landlord said:


> *
> 
> 
> agreed!! gone in 60 sec fas a far superior movie!!! *


 I'm glad someone finally said it, far superior indeed. Has anyone seen the original gone in 60 sec? I was going to rent it one day but it was allready rented out.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I guess some one has seen it


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well the worst thing i have seen was a 99 sentra with a full windshield sticker that said "SiR" , i just about flipped out. So what was i to do? But smoke his ass.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> *
> Also, I know I shouldn't, but I do have like...this pent-up rage for sentra's from like the 95-99 years, just because there are a bazillion of them around where I live and they all have those loud ass mufflers with stickers, alum. wings, etc. driven by some dirty ass kid who, when I glance at them give me this dirty look like their car is this shite or something.....
> Ju§tin *


thats weird, its just opposite around here. *no nissans * and millions of honda's , mitsus, probes(which i do like and respect) and VW's

edit: oh yea, i forgot to mention Cavilers lol the old 80's style. there is one newer model which looks like he put some good money into. but its sill a Caviler.

P.S. i saw the origional, its pretty boring. it was an indipendent film at the time so editing and story line is a little disorented. basiclly the moview was made to showcase the "gratest chase and car crash movie ever" and nothing more. it diffenetly showed. the new movie was more developed and basiclly entirely different except for a few key themes and scenes.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

I liked the original Gone in 60 Seconds better than the remake.
The original has the plot of a porn movie. Just enough plot to get to the car chase.
The felt like the remake was trying to preach to me. If I edited it I'd like it better.

I liked the Fast and the Furry-est too. You have to suspend belief to like some movies.

Don't shot me its just my opinion.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

don't worry i already took my fustrations out on crono. lol


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*from sport compact car magazine*

from what i know, the "big bird" skyline was supposed to play a bigger role in the "fast and the furious." check out the snipet below from a feature story written about the motorex skyline in the a recent edition of sport compact car magazine.

"Most likely, you saw the car in "The Fast and the Furious," which explains the car's current bright yellow paint job. When Motorex took the car to auditions for the movie, the producers thoroughly dug it and wanted to give the car a more central role. Motorex could not provide a sufficient number of R33s for diamond-plate heroics in time for the shooting, however, and thus, it had the smaller cameo." -- Sport Compact Car Magazine, July 2002

maybe the movie was a little goofy, but it had its okay moments. as far as the goofiness goes, what the hell was up with the drive-by at the end of the movie? over the top. and the randomly flipping amercian muscle car? i cried. it's a nice touch, though, if you wait for the credits to finish only to see vin chillin' out in mexico... eh?


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hehe, yeah you did scarcrow! Its ok I still love you...heh...heh...ehhhh.... jp. I shore do hope the skyline gets a bigger role. Even better....a 200sx!!!!! Even if it held the role of one of those cars that got beat like the civic in the first installment, it would still be great to say that my car was in F&F!!!

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

*origional subject.*

hey, guys, the fast and the furious talk is cool, but the posts concerning the origional post were pretty entertaining, too. We should get a fast and the furious board going. Like maybe under the general listing.

But I did see a nissan pickup the other day with a toyota emblem mounted to the tailgate and replacing the nissan on the hood. I almost cried, well not really, but i was confused.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Guess what i saw yesterday,and every day for that matter.. I saw a sentra with a GT-R badge on the front..  


I also was looking at a mag. and saw a Skyline.. Yes you read it right a skyline with a GT-R badge... What the hell is that about.. That is worst than a sentra with one..


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

ok ok heres my weird spottings

a 96 blue toyota Corolla with a Camaro window sticker shade. Some lady in her 60's.

a turqorse blue grand am loaded with porto- rican chrome. i mean loaded. from the hub caps(that stick out 6 inches beyond the tires), to the wheel wells, to the doors, to the hood and trunk seams. PLUS a wide sheet of chrome on the rocker pannels.

after a few spottings i finaly saw the driver. an old guy in his 70's.

P.S. don't skylines have GT-R badges???? i'm confused about what your saying.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *
> 
> P.S. don't skylines have GT-R badges???? i'm confused about what your saying. *


lol, i think he was being sarcastic


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LoL Scarcrow yeah he was being sarcastic. Whenever me and my friends are walking in a parkinglot or something and see a nasty ass chrome car or anything just ass-ugly, we just point at it and then look at each other and laugh. Maybe if we publicly embarass enough people like this, then they might ask themselves "why am I doing this?" I was about to put a nismo sticker on my car one day, and my friend said, "what nismo parts do you have on your car?" Well, I have none, so I said "none." "Then you shouldn't put that on your car." It's a good point that everyone should consider before ricing out their cars. No doubt your 1989 Civic is NOT a Type-R, not is your 95 corolla a Type-R. Therefore, I don't want to see a Type-R sticker on your car, turd! 

Ju§tin


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Sarcastic maybe?? Look at my name to find out.. See what i mean by a sentra with a GT-R badge


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

all right, all right. you got me. did i mention it was 87degreed out today and we don't have air conditioning, and computers put out a lot of heat...... lol


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

here's one that throws me ... stratus owners who put "flying nun" wings on their cars as well as four-inch exhaust tips and chrome wheels. butt-ugly, i tell you. i've seen a few of them runnin' around town ... or maybe it's just the same one ... hmm.

make it stop, please, make it stop...


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Man you have it easy it is 100 degrees here!! i do a lot of driven with out A/C.. So figure what that feels like...


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LOL! You both need to come to FL. Not only does it get to like 110 easily, but then you have like 150% humidity, which adds about 10 degrees to the "real feel." Maine, and complaining about heat! REAAALLLY!!!!  At least I don't live in Brazil or Africa, right?  

Ju§tin


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

It was 100degrees when it was raining... Imagine the humidity level...


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Everyday it storms in FL. Not your little rain where you just get water falling, we have sheets of rain with our thunder and lightning and hard wind.


Ju§tin


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Shit I am just happy to see rain.. It hardly ever rains here.. We have had a drought for 5years...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

landlord said:


> *
> 
> 
> if i ever seen a nissan with a powered by mugen sticker on it i would wait in the parking lot and rough 'em up a little, unless it was a chick then i probably just give her a good spanking the cavalier now thats just funny *


me too because mgen doun't make parts for nissan... but i saw one yesterday.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok here goes mine and this is true....
i saw a b12 sentra on my way to work this morning....
nice looking woman driving it to,...
but when i gopt behind her i saw a gs300 badge on the back in black...i couldn't beleive it....


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

i feal so stupid asking this but what car is the skyline in the movie the one that the fat guy burns out with after being pised off at the BBQ???or is that a maxama / altama??? O and the stupidest thing i have ever seen is a honda civic with NISMO all over his car. when i asked him y he said it was cuss he liked hondas and nissans equaly. hahahahah what a joke


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

And the guy spicif sais nissan sr20 motors haha that is funny. But if u notice there is a late modle 200sx up on the lift behind them in the scene


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

the Skyline is the yellow car which the guy who really hates the undercover cop guy drives. if you notice during the race when he yells out to the pizzia guy, who happens to be the film's idiot director, he is on the right side of the car. thats because the skyline, untill the most recent model, is a right side driver car. telling you that it was never sold in the U.S. it had to be imported somehow.

so yea i think it is the guy who is pissed off at the Q. it's been a while since i last saw the movie.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

by the way i think you say newbe tell uhit 100 postes


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *by the way i think you say newbe tell uhit 100 postes *



yeah then you become a sorta-newb!!!!!!


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

If you saw the cover of an old SCC, you would see BigBird pulled by the police.. The cop is standing on the right side beside the driver.. I bet that would piss the cops off!! They walk up to the left side first. Where the driver is surrpose to be!!Come to find out it is on the oppostie side


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

No, the guy who gets pissed and leaves is the one who drives the blue maxima. The other guy drives the skyline. 

Ju§tin


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

You really love that dumbass movie??? Come on dude are you serious???


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

im confused as to how this discussion went from rice to fast and the furious, even tho i know most of you feel they are the same


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

We should get paid for teaching them civic losers what the deal is.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Mercury Cougar with Nuespeed all over it. I thought that was VW's company?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Actually nuespeed makes all kinds of crap...... not just for the vw's


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I seen a 200sx in Indy and where the SE badges go it had the Sentra badge???????


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao, sounds like a very confused paint and body guy. Or one lame driver.lol


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *well i see a 2 door accord 98-02 model driving areound sunrise hwy all the time with gt-r badge...one on the rear bumper and one on the bottom of the door...... the accord is black (not even a v6) with red rims just incase anyone runs into him....lol *


ahahah i see him a lot too...

I've passed him a few times goin out east...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

3rd gen cavalier's are crap. They're getting old, but they still look decent. Too bad they're weak. My wife owned a 1st gen z24 with the 2.8L v6 with a 5 speed, man, that thing pulled like crazy. Then they put the 3.1L with a 5 speed in the 2nd gen cavaliers toward the end of their production, 94 for sure and maybe in 93. That was the fastest cavalier they ever built, plus I'd be willing to bet that a 3.8L would slip right into that car. What's funny, is that guys, be them bertta, grand am or cavalier owners, bore out their 3.1's to 3.2's. What a waste of time and money. I enjoyed spanking a riced out 3rd gen cavalier, and that was in my XE! I haven't had the pleasure in my SE-R yet. Only raced a guy in a 80's era Cutlass, pulled on him hard. (Mostly because his car is like 3 of mine) Probably the cleanest Cutlass I've seen in awhile. By the way, those GTR badges are mass produced, I've heard you can buy them at various auto parts stores. Saw one on a Mustang once. I got irrate, but he couldn't hear me through the glass. I remember seeing a pic of a Sentra at Beaterz.com with Skyline GTR graphics on the hood. Now what guy deserves a real good beating.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I saw the GT-R badges at autozone one time. Right next to the gaudy "Type R" badges. You shouldnt be able to buy those.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I seen a mustang with GTR badges a saleen sticker amustang gt bade and a cobra I wonder what it really was I know some dumbass


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

I work at autozone and let me tell you, Its so funny to see some punk ass kid spent 15 dollars on the very prestiegious GT-R badg, walk out of the store, and plant it right on the left ass cheek of an 85 crx. Thats the funniest shit ive ever seen!
Before i knew what GT-R ment. Heck it was even before i knew that nissan was a kick ass motor maker, .....Yep.... I did it too I planted one of those bad boys right under the XLT of my 91 Ford Ranger. Do you know how fkn dumb i felt. Man im glad that i sold that peice of crap for something better.


OH THE EMBARASSMENT, WHAT AN ASS


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I work at Advance Auto When I see someone buying one and they roll up in a honda; I say that this is for Nissans only.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

i had a kid in a 99 hyundai come to my shop the other day with vtec STICKERS in all the correct places for a honda. theres also a mag. of a MUSTANG on the COVER wit a gtr badge. And of course like the rest of america on a daily basis you can expect to see dohc vtec on a bunch of shitvics. sorry guys the ONLY emblems on my car say nissan and sentra.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i saw a dodge stratus with a gtr badge and abig ass wing on it have not had a good laugh like that in a long time


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I was guna get se-R badges for my SE but it would be kinda stupid considering my lisens plate sais GA16DE hahahah!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

There's quite a few Maxima guys who put GTR badges on their car's. I wouldn't, cuz I'm waiting till I actually own a GTR to sport those badges. I don't know if it's the same one or not, but I've seen the Civic that had the front end conversion to make it look like a bimmer. It was at Super Street's import tuner bash in Daytona this past spring break. My friend has a 95 318i that has 325 on the back, and M3 rims... but he bought it that way. Oh well, to each is own. They say imitation is the sincerist form of flattery, so what does that say about Honda guys putting Nissan badges on their cars? Hmmm...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I saw an Escort with a _type R_ badge on it


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That is cause for puking........


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the 200sx to get more play...seems like they're left out a lot


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Laughing our asses off!*

I was sitting at the stoplight waiting to leave my mall and low and behold a 93ish civic with ghetto exhaust roars up behind me. Well I look in my rear view mirror and on his hood on each side of his "H" badge, is another "H" the "R" and above it the Radioactive symbol babge. I about missed my light because my friend and I were laughing our asses off so HARD!!! It was a great way to top of my day.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Laughing our asses off!*



HCSsentra96 said:


> *I was sitting at the stoplight waiting to leave my mall and low and behold a 93ish civic with ghetto exhaust roars up behind me. Well I look in my rear view mirror and on his hood on each side of his "H" badge, is another "H" the "R" and above it the Radioactive symbol babge. I about missed my light because my friend and I were laughing our asses off so HARD!!! It was a great way to top of my day. *


 I dont get it...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Laughing our asses off!*



MP2050 said:


> *I dont get it... *


What i dont get is that I started this thread in July and its still here.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *Yesterday I saw a 2000 Civic that had GT-R badges on it. What the hell is he thinking? Thats as stupid as me putting Z28 on my sentra. Is it just me or are civic owners some of the stupidest people out there? If I ever see that car parked somewhere you can bet your sweet ass that those GT-R badges will be gone. *



you don't get out much, do you?

LOL there are V6 stangs runnin around here with GTR badges....dx hatch civics with SIR badges, etc etc.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i saw a b12 with a type r sticker across the back window and a light up tail pipe...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I cant stand one ill chosen badge put on a car (ie gtr on a civic) but my pet peve is the honda emblem stickers on the mirrors. GRRRR It makes me so mad when I look in my rear veiw and see one of those things behind me.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

the other day i was driving in my small town of Boring OR and what do i see but a mid '80's BMW with a yellow CIVIC sticker across his windshild and "powered by honda" on the side windows and fender. not to mention the H badge in the middle of his BMW grill. make me sad to be an american.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I cant stand one ill chosen badge put on a car (ie gtr on a civic) but my pet peve is the honda emblem stickers on the mirrors. GRRRR It makes me so mad when I look in my rear veiw and see one of those things behind me. *



doesn't bother me. I mean behind me is right were they belong.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

cranium said:


> *the other day i was driving in my small town of Boring OR and what do i see but a mid '80's BMW with a yellow CIVIC sticker across his windshild and "powered by honda" on the side windows and fender. not to mention the H badge in the middle of his BMW grill. make me sad to be an american. *



Even sad-er if your German.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> the other day i was driving in my small town of Boring OR and what do i see but a mid '80's BMW with a yellow CIVIC sticker across his windshild and "powered by honda" on the side windows and fender. not to mention the H badge in the middle of his BMW grill.


 There goes my lunch!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I still think the 97 sentra with a huge SiR windshield banner was the most disgusting thing ive ever seen in my life.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *There goes my lunch!*


i guess i was lucky, i hadn't eaten yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

*Honduh siting*

A kid at my school has a 4-door honduh accord (not even a v-tec) with a type-r badge, huge wing, red neons, red and blue strobes in the head lights, a front fascia that is too big for his car his car, red racing seats, about an 8 inch exhaust pipe with no cat, muffler, resonator ect., and it is painted PURPLE . I cant wait to race him this spring in my se-r!!!


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

my car is purple too. woohoo


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i new a guy in one of my classes at OSU that has BMW badges on his nissan quest. LOL


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *i new a guy in one of my classes at OSU that has BMW badges on his nissan quest. LOL *


 bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! Classic! Absolutley classic! Take pictures!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the other day, i was dropping off my friend at his house, and i look at his neighborhood cars, and i see a blue dodge caravan minivan with some 16" Enkei's, and loaded with stickers all over the rear and side.....give me a minute and i'll go snap some pics with my digicam and post them....need to see to believe


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell yeah! Though I still think nothing beats my Volvo Civic.


----------



## disillusioned (Oct 2, 2002)

where i work there is a guy with NSX badges on his '01 impala.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

What's up with everyone trying to mix their cars with honda stickers and badges. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some one with a B16 packed in a dodge caravan. Honda puts weak people under a spell. "eeeewwww" Even nissan guys with neuspeed stuff needs to be shot!!!!!!!!!!Damn, I'm calling uuuuurrrrrrlllllllll.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Hell yeah! Though I still think nothing beats my Volvo Civic. *


i got that beat i saw a late 80s dodge colt lexus paint brushed on the back and the guy who got out had a big ass 10 gallon cowboy hat and 1 of those dinner plate beltbuckles thats going to be hard to beat in my opinion


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *What's up with everyone trying to mix their cars with honda stickers and badges. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some one with a B16 packed in a dodge caravan. Honda puts weak people under a spell. "eeeewwww" Even nissan guys with neuspeed stuff needs to be shot!!!!!!!!!!Damn, I'm calling uuuuurrrrrrlllllllll. *


i've seen a nissan boy with some neuspeed stickers runnin' around in a sentra, but that idiot crashed on New Years Eve trying to race a civic, well, both cars crashed, fun huh?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> but that idiot crashed on New Years Eve trying to race a civic, well, both cars crashed, fun huh?


 Let me guess, they both had neuspeed stickers and they thought they had some "new Speed?" They were racing (one trailing the other) and thenm ploweee? Whatever their dramas were, I hope they're okay!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the civic was on the other side of the road(mine).......the sentra was in the center divider by some palm trees, pretty funny seeing this sentra kid crash, from what i think, the civic was gonna try to make a left turn but was going too fast so he lost control,the sentra kid being a dumbass went after him and prolly rear ended his ass, they crashed abou 50 feet away from a hospital if anything


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> They were racing (one trailing the other) and thenm ploweee?


 I guess I was somewhat correct then! I've seen that case and scenario played out too many times. The unfortunate thing around here is, these kids actually cause loss of life to include their own all over a game of pin the tail on the Jack-ass.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, what a way to start the new year, without a car, and a broken leg..........heh, thats if he didnt get arrested, get fined, license taken away and what not


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I saw a civic when i was comming back from a job site today, it was a chick driving. She had "DRIVEN" in old english letters on the front windshield. The funny thing was i coudnt tell if it was about the car or the woman driving it.........lol


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

*jacked up altima*

a gt-r badge on an honda aint nothin. i was in pacoima a couple of weeks ago, and i seen this black 2001 altima with some white decals on it. Quess what the decals said. Motha fu**** VTEC...
I couldnt believe what i saw. I should have pulled him over and slap him..LoL


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: jacked up altima*



yu yevon said:


> *a gt-r badge on an honda aint nothin. i was in pacoima a couple of weeks ago, and i seen this black 2001 altima with some white decals on it. Quess what the decals said. Motha fu**** VTEC...
> I couldnt believe what i saw. I should have pulled him over and slap him..LoL *


Yes you should have.Then after that you should have schooled him in the ways of Nissan.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Over christmas I saw a 95ish civic with type R crap all over it.
But to see the stone cold pimps inside was great. (Look in the thread with all the photoshop pictures. You will know when you get to it.)
And is it just me, or do those seatbelt cover things look rediculous to everyone else. BTW they were also type r


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

I puke when i see a nissan sentra


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

vanns said:


> *I puke when i see a nissan sentra *


damn newbies


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

Im a silly newb please help


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

n e ways, back on subject.......i took pics of that minivan with enkeis, pics will be up soon


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I want to see the quest with the BMW badges.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *I want to see the quest with the BMW badges. *


me 2.......i wouldnt be surprised if it said bimmer(sp?) on the back


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Speaking of rice and misbadged cars..... check out these sites....
www.riceboypage.com
www.miamirice.net

And the best one of all.....
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/gti_vs_civic.html


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you really like to mess with Ricers, try this site.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=2757&goto=newpost


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

SCC has an older supra with sir and gtr badges on it..it is under the readers rides...dont remember which issue but it wasnt that long ago...was pretty funny


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *I saw a late 80's Jeep Grand Cherokee with a GT-R badge on the back here in Tucson. Can it get any worse?
> 
> BTW, that was some funny ish Zak! LOL!!! *



I swear I'm not making this up. I saw a riced out primer Ford Pinto station wagon with a "Type S" badge on the back. Where was my digital camera when I needed it? I'm hoping the guy was doing it as a joke, but I'm willing to bet he thought it was cool looking.....


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

I have yet to see the infamous GT-R badges on cars out here in Vegas, but I'm sure they're here. But I do have one for you, my sister's boyfriend has a 94 Jeep Wrangler, it's built pretty well, but he went and put those stupid 4.0 Sport stickers on the side of it like the new Wranglers have. I give him a lot of hell for it still, and he's had the stickers on for months. But I guess it's better than putting a Chevy sticker on it or something to that effect.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I didn't read this whole post yet, but I gotta get this out your going to love this..

Saw a guy today (on his cellphone) in one of those newer cavaliers some dark orange color right. Dude had hubcaps that he spray painted mat black. And he had one of those HUGE aluminum wings, alteza's. AND A CROOKED GT-R BADGE on the back. Whew, just had to get that out... If you saw it in person you'd understand. If you don't already!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I have an old 87 volvo that is a work car I should find a boxer sticker to nail to the bumper. 
Others for the vulva
power stroke
dell
twin turbo
N.O.S.
ect....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Should have just ran right into that P>O<S. The nerve of that nut-licker


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

allow me to be the first to quote this. and put it rightfully into this thread:



> C.L. Yes, The car is silver in the movie. It looked awful, so we just got done painting it back to blue. Why anyone would want to put SS Camaro stripes on a JDM Skyline is beyond me, but the guy designing the graphics (Keith Burns, Prod Designer) hates cars and generally needs his head examined when it comes to car accessorization, just my opinion.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I like how the article mentions the car as belonging to Craig Lieberman, yet he says, "we" when discussing that the car is being sold. So the impression that gives me is that he is not in sole ownership. I totally dig that the guy openly bashed the production designer, that took balls.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I saw in an old Lowrider magazine an 80's model bimmer with '93 Corolla bumpers.That is so stupid.It doesnt even match the contours of the car.

The manufacturers of GTR,Type R stickers and badges must be gettin rich.


----------



## Chris Hill (Oct 4, 2002)

I seen a Mustang And were the mustang is suppose to be on the fender instead was GT-R. That pissed me off I just Wanted to go over there and tear them off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

saw this pre-1990's mazda 626 w/ a type-S sticker right next to the 626.. it was sooo ridiculous... and the funny wuz it was a sticker.. not a badge.. it also had the same sticker on the license plate holder... this guy must like type-S's sooo much that he put the sticker on his car so he could tell all his friends he's got a type-S.. hahahaha...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Chris Hill said:


> *I seen a Mustang And were the mustang is suppose to be on the fender instead was GT-R. That pissed me off I just Wanted to go over there and tear them off. *


Sure it wasn't a "GT" ?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a couple that disgusted me the other day saw a late model 4dr accord that you know only has a the rims exhaust tip and the I-4 engine in it with a GT-R badge if I could have made the car melt while on the freeway I would have. Earlier that same day I saw this early model probe with a type r sticker on both sides and a ton of other manufacturer stickers. Plus a mini drag style spoiler on the trunk and an exhaust tip just like the accord no actually exhaust system just a tip not going any faster than anyone else on the road but swore he had the fastest thing on the road gave me and my girlfriend have a good laugh before work I wanted to actually wanted to make him look dumb but not a smart thing while on the freeway to work with your pregnant girlfriend...bummer


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*hmmm*

when i was a kid i vandelized a nice elantra by ripping its sticky backed gtr emblem off its rear deack...now that was wrong but even at 16 i knew it was gay!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

He , even in Quebec some people are putting GT-R stickers everywhere , I saw a brand new Mazda Protege 5 with a big GT-R sticker in the back . I was two inches away from kicking his car .


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *I like how the article mentions the car as belonging to Craig Lieberman, yet he says, "we" when discussing that the car is being sold. So the impression that gives me is that he is not in sole ownership. I totally dig that the guy openly bashed the production designer, that took balls.  *


he said "we" because the car is owned by "his" company

bashing: That was actually tamed down for the article...haha... the first interview draft was even harsher...


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

heh the other day on my way home I saw some beater first gen eclipse with a big ass Nissan banner across the windshield 

As a fan of Nissan, and eclipses it was a bit odd on all sides for me


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i saw a escort GT w/ a old school 5.0 emblem on the front fenders... hey.... twas a GT atleast.... lol


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I just recently seen a Bullit Mustang with GTR badges on the fenders. Its a Cali car, we had it in at Roush for some work recently. As if this wasn't bad enough, one designer who worked with me tried to tell me it was a "REAL" GTR mustang. I'm like you ass! You design for FORD and you don't know false badging when you see it?? I can't call american cars rice, so is corned out appropriate?? I wish I would have taken a pic of it. BLAH.....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL corned out LOL


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

i seen an old 88's hyundai scoop with a mugen banner....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hey, sometimes it's fun to play with stickers!A friend of mine put a type R sticker on the back of the rustiest escort you have ever seen just to mess with Honda people!I have all the domestic performance stickers I have on the back window of my Frontier for a similar reason.(Plus, it makes finding a white pickup easier in the parking lot of the Home Depot!)


----------



## Pinoy138 (Feb 24, 2003)

Just when you thought you would never see another Chevrolet Chevette on the road... I see one... with a Z06 badge.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Just when you thought you would never see another Chevrolet Chevette on the road... I see one... with a Z06 badge.


 I think we have a winner, folks . This has to be the joke of the millenium, unless they did a swap? Nahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, you have to give the guy points for at least staying in the same manufacturer for his badge engineering!! But, that would make a kick ass project...a LS1 powered Chevette.....


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

This is an old page, but still around. You won't believe some of the shit you see.

http://www.riceboypage.com/


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Best yet...look for the CRX with dual exhuast tips bigger than a CD. (The picture shows the guy holding a CD near his tail tube as if that shit was cool)


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

*Nissuzu?*

ok i think i have you all beat... before i got stationed in NM, i was driving in Kansas and saw a new (Isuzu?) Axiom with an "R" badge on the back, "Type R" on the sides, and a "GTR" emblem on the grill. 
never in my life have i ever wanted a camera so badly. it was horrible.:thumbup:


----------

